# NAN - rethinking ?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

(NAN) 'Cease Fire Against EchoStar'

Reverend Sheffield says that the cease fire will afford EchoStar an opportunity to review NAN concerns and reflects a better attitude on the part of EchoStar.

"In FCC filings, EchoStar has stated that if the proposed merger with Hughes Electronics is consummated, EchoStar will carry The Word Network. That is a step in the right direction. But we still have concerns as to whether a monopolistic merger is in the best interests of the American consumer. The cease fire will give EchoStar an opportunity to meet with us and define the EchoStar commitment to true diversity and protection of consumer interests," said Sheffield.

Click here to read story


----------

